# solitary functioning kidney



## cntrycmfort (Feb 5, 2010)

What would be the icd-9 code for solitary functioning kidney?
Reading the hospital notes, it says"history of solitary functioning kidney due to losing one kidney to recurrent calculus." Further into the note it says "has nonfunctioning right kidney, obtain ultrasound to left kidney to rule out obstruction"
Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Kidney disorder NOS*

Looking this up under "Nonfunctioning, kidney" leads you to 593.9, Kidney Disorder NOS.  Focus on the non-functioning one, not the good one.


----------



## phaez3@yahoo.com (Jul 28, 2011)

Solitary kidney 753.0


----------



## Mojo (Jul 28, 2011)

phaez3@yahoo.com said:


> Solitary kidney 753.0



The documentation does not support a congenital anomaly (condition present at birth).


----------



## deivanaiv (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

Solitary functioning kidney indicates single kidney is functioning.This patient has come to  R/o any obstruction in left kidney since right kidney is not functioning. If we have any signs and symptoms, we can code since indication is rule out otherwise we can code the non-functioning -593.9 itself since this is the cause for the exam.


Thanks,
Deivanai
B.P.T,MIAP,CPC-H


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with 593.9.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 31, 2011)

Agree with 593.9.  Further you can add V45.73 to clarify solitary status.


----------

